

What free email provider do you use? - lefty

I like GMail, any more/less than the next guy, but it's all google these days. I wonder, if there are any other mail providers (for free) that have services POP3/SMTP/IMAP (which live.com/yahoo.com is said not to have)
======
revertts
I used Gmail for quite awhile, then started looking for alternatives.
Inbox.com is decent, but has no IMAP, which made it worthless for me. GMX Mail
also looks like it could be good; seems very similar to Gmail. I hear very
good things about Fastmail, but usually from paid users; if you're using a
free account, they only give you 10mb for storage.

I eventually settled on paying ~$20 a year to Tuffmail. The features (Bayes
classifier, sieve filtering, company who actually cares about my mail, etc.)
made the marginal price worthwhile for me. If I were to go back to a free
account, it'd probably be Gmail; I haven't seen anything better than it yet.

~~~
lefty
I'd have to agree, I was merely wondering; I'll check Tuffmail out though :)

